# Carbonmonoxide/smoke detectors



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

We fitted one of those card carbonmonoxide detectors which you stick to a wall in our 'van.

I was wondering about a smoke detector plus a battery operated carbonmonoxide detector?

Anyone tried these?

I here they are standard issue in new 'vans

BTW dodger - our ASOC stuff came though this morning, the stickers in the window


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have had factory fitted smoke detectors in caravans and our motorhomes for a number of years.
I would be interested in other peoples views as our experience is that no matter where they are fixed they seem to go off without reasonable cause.
I'll be honest, we've usually taken the battery out.

Gillian


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Carbon Monoxide detector*

We have a Maplin battery operated Carbon monoxide detector (£30) which we keep in doors then move to the van when we go away.

We bought ours after a mate had one activate just because his wife did not fully turn off the grill leaving just a very small flame. The cooker was quite new and in good condition. Quite worrying as I thought it was only poorly serviced equipment and poorly burning flames that you had to worry about.

Kev


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

as a slight OT, has anyone used one of the new Gas detectors that are being sold due to the scare stories of people being gassed whilst asleep in their motorhomes so that they me robbed ?

And has anyone got any hard evidence that substantiates that any events of this type actually happened


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Thats our worry Gillian since the T4 is such a small van.
Following on from Nuke, should we have 3 detectors!!!!! Sounds like overkill too me, some one should build a 3in1 unit - (runs frantically to the patent office!!)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> as a slight OT, has anyone used one of the new Gas detectors that are being sold due to the scare stories of people being gassed whilst asleep in their motorhomes so that they me robbed ?
> 
> And has anyone got any hard evidence that substantiates that any events of this type actually happened


We have one of the detectors.
We use aires a lot of the time in France and considering the amount we were spending on a Strikeback system from VanBitz the addition of this into the package was peanuts to give peace of mind.

As for evidence. 
We were in the south of France 2 years ago and got talking to one of a party of five in a nearby Kon Tiki. They had woken up one morning a few days earlier after_all_of them had overslept.
The chap we were talking to couldn't find his shorts. To cut a long story short, they were spotted a few yards away from the van under a lorry. He recovered them minus his wallet.
They swore that it was unusual for them to sleep so soundly and guessed they had been gassed.

Gillian


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Couple of points.

The point raised which relates to anaesthetic gas was raised quite extensively on another forum a while back. No body seems to have suffered an attack themselves or know of anyone personally who have been attacked. Doesn’t that tell you something? However, the above comment and missing shorts is the first I have heard where someone has actually spoken directly to a victim, though nothing was mentioned above about feeling ill etc. This type of burglary happens in houses as well, does that mean houses are also filled with anaesthetic gas?

In the other forum it was also agreed if anaesthetic gas was sprayed into a camper, it would probably have catastrophic effects as anaesthetic gas is explosive. And …..what is running in most campers ….three way fridges with gas flames, plus boilers. Since no one had heard of any vans being blown up, perhaps its all been blown (excuse the pun) out of proportion.

I like others await hard evidence.


Moving on!


CO detectors and their detection abilities.

With my CO detector (battery operated, cost about £35) I have noticed if the sun is on the varnished walls it goes off????. It has also alarmed at about 4 in the morning whilst away. We had finished cooking etc about 8, so not sure why it went off (no heating running or other external sources that could have contributed), however as a precaution we vented the van.

Not sure if its effected by dust as we have to drive down too many dirt tracks to get to our home, which could be another consideration, making it overly sensitive.

Put it this way. At the end of the day they along with fire extinguishers are very cheap insurance.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone who did 'inter-railing' will remember the scare stories of gassing in train compartments. I never met an Aussie or Kiwi who didnt tell me that tail - everyone one of them 3rd or 4th hand.

It may happen but not as often as car crashes on the way to your pitch!!


----------

